# My Diy Strelevarius



## MCDuster (Mar 17, 2007)

This my version of a Tele with Strat and Stratavarius influence.
The body is clear pine back, walnut layer for perimeter profile and a flamed maple top. The body is chambered. P-90 in the neck (handmade walnut cover) and a Vintage 50's Tele single coil in the bridge. The walnut bridge cover is easily removed. Two volume and one tone control (still waiting for another knob). 3-way selector switch. The neck is 25 1/2" scale in maple/rosewood bolt on (not screwed on).
The finish stain gives the guitar a vintage reliced look. The finish is a hand rubbed tung oil.
This was a fun build. I'm sure many purists will be cringeing; but I like building the unusual.





































http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/1426/streleheadstocklogotn7.jpg

http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/8931/headstockbackpf3.jpg


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that thing looks deadly lol


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Like the oil on the flame. Good job, and nice stand.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*love it*

i love this thing, it looks sweet and the stand is great, keep building your dream.evilGuitar:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Great work & nice design.:bow:


----------

